# Lindsay Oil Refinery



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

There has been a lot on the news about jobs for the Brits in the Lindsay oil refinery. The place brought back some unpleasant memories from years ago about that area. In 1949 I was 2nd Mate on a T2 tanker the Esso Cardiff. We were supposed to get a month's leave after 5 months and as we were on the UK- Aruba run which took about 4 or 5 weeks, the fifth voyage would have got us home about mid December - and - Joy of Joys - first Christmas at home - ever !!
After discharging part cargo at Purfleet we sailed up to the Humber and berthed at the end of this blooming long jetty which stuck out into the HUmber and we discharged the rest of the cargo. The area was desolate and flat and because of the thick weather the foghorn - about twenty feet from my porthole grunted away every few seconds at a thousand decibels , or so it seemed. This is the spot where this Lindsay refinery is being built apparently. How can I describe the area - well - if the UK was a human body, Killingholm is where it would have piles !!
In Purfleet I had received a parcel from head office containing scrap pads, pencils etc for the chartroom and I remarked to the master that the firm were being very generous as they had sent twice what they normally sent for a 4 or 5 week voyage.
Anyway, we were ballasting and ready to go in a hour or two when a lorry appears at the end of the jetty and we all were curious. It transpired it was extra stores and the agent appeared and announced that we were destined for an extended voyage. Everyone was livid - many threatend to walk off but were persuaded to stay.
Result - we went out to Aruba and loaded for Santos, Paranagua and Rio Grande de Sul in South America. We got home sometime in February.
The crafty barstewards robbed us of our Christmas at home, and deceived us into believing it was a short trip. The extra pencils and last minute stores showed them up.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Was on that long jetty new year 62/63 on border reiver
when a bunker boat went through the jetty leaving us with sludge in the tank bottoms which had gone cold after dry dock all this sludge hand dug out in port said and lost to david jones locker. next cargo clean gas oil
When leaving the jetty the ropes caugt the lights and took them off


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

border reiver:
Fancy ! I don't suppose the jetty's there now. It was a really barren and "back of beyond place". As the saying goes - if the UK was a human body, Killingholm jetty is where it would get piles" !!


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

You are correct the Killingholm jetty is a narrow pier. The gas jetty next door is a little better. but it all in the middle of no were too far to the pub very little signes to tell you how to get there. Have another story for saitend


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

The stuff in the news as you say is about trying to save jobs for the British workers, trying to tell us they cant get skilled workers to do the jobs(rubbish) Can any one remember our British ships with British crews on deck ???
Lyndsay lads are supporting the Dispute at Staythorpe where British workers are being denied jobs being undertaken by foreign workers


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Shop steward at Jim Barnes meeting: "Right then Brothers, What do you propose we do about this matter?" ... LOL


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Shop steward at Jim Barnes meeting: "Right then Brothers, What do you propose we do about this matter?" ... LOL


Got to be carefull will get moved to the rough seas if not carefull.
reply to Billy " suport the construction workers UK" (Thumb)


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

As the old saying goes -
"WE WANT OUR RIGHTS.
WE DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE BUT WE STILL WANT THEM"


----------

